# Whitney crafting 'Bamboo Speaker' + Kicks is visiting **CLOSED**



## OtterFloof (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello all, Whitney is crafting and Kicks is here so I'd like to invite you all to come get the DIY and/or buy stuff from kicks! ****Please read NOTES below***




 

*

*NOTES:*
1. I will be taking 2-3 people at a time (please be patient!) --> I will send you the dodo code when ready (Also *please do your best to come/leave quickly* so we can get through the queue quicker)
2. I will 'Like' the post of people that have received dodo code so you know where you are in queue
3. **Tips are appreciated! (in bells or NMT) ❤** but not required --> please leave them in the graveyard (located right across bridge on the way to Whitney's house)
4. I will be staying in Whitney's house to make sure she keeps crafting (her house is shown above on map: follow brick path going north and go up 2 set of stairs ) --> Please don't pick up tips that people leave
5. *PLEASE leave via the airport* and NOT "-"


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 16, 2020)

May I come? Thanks.


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 16, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## nintendog (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello! I'd like to come pick up this DIY.


----------



## biksoka (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## ourgrace (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 16, 2020)

may i visit please?


----------



## PatrickW (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------

